# Football Manager 2007 Installation Problems



## nicko9168 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi there. I am having trouble installing Football Manager 2007 onto my laptop. I am using a legit original disc and my CD-drive is working fine as it is installing other games fine. I have tried using my friends Football Manager 2007 disc and it still doesn't work so it's not the disc. 

When it gets half way through installation, a window pops up saying "Insert next disc". I'm just wondering what to do as you only ever get one disc when you get Football Manager 2007. It's never happened to me before so i'm a bit confused as to why it is doing now!? :4-dontkno

Can someone please help me :grin:

Thanks, nicko9168


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

I assume it's a CD not DVD?
try to copy the CD content to your Hard disk and try the installation from there.
did you successfully installed the game before?
is it only one disk?
I mean new games needs a Dual layer DVD these days...


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Try deleting all files and folders from this directory. This stores the CDs installation files which can be deleted without causing problems.
"C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information"

Sometimes installation files from a different install can be mixed or accessed by the CD installation. Causing random errors like these.

*Note* You will need to enable "View Hidden files/folders" in the control panel.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

to enable hidden files open any folder and choose Tools --> Folder Options, choose View and click on choose "hidden files and folders"

just an additional info :grin:


----------



## nicko9168 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi guys. Thanks for the help. I will post a screenshot of what comes up later so you lot have a lot more information on my problem. 

Cheers, Adam

--------------------------------------------------------------------------



> I assume it's a CD not DVD?
> try to copy the CD content to your Hard disk and try the installation from there.
> did you successfully installed the game before?
> is it only one disk?
> I mean new games needs a Dual layer DVD these days...


Yeah, the game is a CD and I have successfully installed it many times before. It just started coming up with "Insert next disc" after I got my laptop back from repair. It was repaired by Toshiba so I dont imagine there being any problems after they repair their own computers :tongue: lol.

Cheers for all the help guys!


----------



## nicko9168 (Feb 17, 2009)

Aus_Karlos said:


> Try deleting all files and folders from this directory. This stores the CDs installation files which can be deleted without causing problems.
> "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information"
> 
> Sometimes installation files from a different install can be mixed or accessed by the CD installation. Causing random errors like these.
> ...


I did this and, no luck .

http://img250.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=97135_installproblems_122_467lo.jpg
Thats an image of what comes up halfway through installation


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Open up a command window by going to Start > All Programs > Accessories > and right click on "Command Prompt" and select "Run as administrator". Then when the window opens enter the following.

*msiexec /unregister* (Press enter to execute the command)
Followed by the next one....
*msiexec /regserver* (Same again press enter).

Close the window and then reboot your PC. After the reboot try re-installing the game again.


----------



## nicko9168 (Feb 17, 2009)

Aus_Karlos said:


> Open up a command window by going to Start > All Programs > Accessories > and right click on "Command Prompt" and select "Run as administrator". Then when the window opens enter the following.
> 
> *msiexec /unregister* (Press enter to execute the command)
> Followed by the next one....
> ...


I did this, and still no luck! 
Could it be something to do with my anti-virus software? Because I have a privacy manager installed so it could be that?!

Thanks, Adam


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

As long as it's a legit copy of Football Manager and not downloaded, disable your antivirus while installing the game.


----------



## nicko9168 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi guys. Thanks for all your help, unfortunately none worked . But I am going to get my laptop replaced by Toshiba and hopefully it will install fine then.

Thanks very much guys i appreciate it!

Adam


----------

